# даже в случае неудачи + past tense + (бы)?



## wheelrunner

> "Милану" поражение в дерби не сулило серьезных бед. Разумеется, речь исключительно о турнирных перспективах. Они у чемпионов *оставались* вполне себе оптимистичными даже в случае неудачи.





> Черно-синие даже в случае успеха *оставались бы* на пятой строчке, но при этом отставание от первого места сокращалось бы уже до шести очков.





> даже в случае неудачного исхода *не теряли* шансов на вторую путевку в плей-офф





> Однако не стоило и забывать о том, что даже в случае поражения у уступившей команды *оставались бы* прекрасные шансы пробиться



Так в таких предложениях можно использовать как изъявительное (прошедшего), так и условное наклонение.? Почему это? Один способ иногда чем-то лучше другого?

Спасибо заранее за помощь!


----------



## Explorer41

Я так думаю, что в случае с изъявительным наклонением мы смотрим на ситуацию перед матчем; в случае с условным наклонением мы воображаем ситуацию после матча. В контексте тех статей (обсуждение хода футбольных турниров) разница между значениями в принципе несущественная; однако лично я считаю, что во всех приведённых примерах автор статьи выбрал лучший вариант (который выглядит симпатичней).


----------



## gvozd

> "Милану" поражение в дерби не сулило серьезных бед. Разумеется, речь исключительно о турнирных перспективах. Они у чемпионов *оставались* вполне себе оптимистичными даже в случае неудачи.



We know firmly that even after defeat the team will have good odds.




> Черно-синие даже в случае успеха *оставались бы* на пятой строчке, но при этом отставание от первого места сокращалось бы уже до шести очков.



We haven't achieved any success yet. We are dreaming.



> даже в случае неудачного исхода *не теряли* шансов на вторую путевку в плей-офф



Our position is so firm that even after defeat we can go forward.



> Однако не стоило и забывать о том, что даже в случае поражения у уступившей команды *оставались бы* прекрасные шансы пробиться



We don't know which team will be defeated. We are dreaming
The particle бы is used when you talk of events which never occurred in reality. You are trying to make some plan considering every possibility. 
I hope this helps and sorry for my horrible English.
P. S. Of course the difference is a bit blurred. I tried to do my best.


----------



## wheelrunner

Explorer41 said:
			
		

> В контексте тех статей (обсуждение хода футбольных турниров) разница между значениями в принципе несущественная


А есть и контексты, где разница была бы виднее?



			
				gvozd said:
			
		

> We know firmly that even after defeat the team will have good odds.



So we can only use the indicative if we knew something would happen for certain?
Sо would we say «Они у чемпионов *вероятно оставались бы* хорошими даже в случае неудачи» rather than «Они у чемпионов *вероятно оставались *хорошими даже в случае неудачи»?



I'm still confused about what оставались  actually refers to in



> Они у чемпионов *оставались* вполне себе оптимистичными даже в случае неудачи.


How could it best be paraphrased?



			
				Explorer said:
			
		

> в случае с изъявительным наклонением мы смотрим на ситуацию перед матчем



Maybe :мы уже знали (перед матча), что они будет оставаться оптимитичными
or : они не могли не остаться оптимитичными?


----------



## Syline

wheelrunner said:


> Sо would we say «Они у чемпионов *вероятно оставались бы* хорошими даже в случае неудачи» rather than «Они у чемпионов *вероятно оставались *хорошими даже в случае неудачи»?


Yes.



> I'm still confused about what оставались actually refers to in


"Разумеется, речь исключительно о турнирных перспективах. Они [турнирные перспективы] у чемпионов оставались вполне себе оптимистичными даже в случае неудачи."



> Maybe :мы уже знали (перед матча), что они будет оставаться оптимитичными


Мы знали (перед матчем), что они останутся оптимистичными...


----------



## Explorer41

Explorer41 said:


> в случае с изъявительным наклонением мы смотрим на ситуацию перед матчем


Я имел в виду следующее: мы рассказываем про встречу двух команд, которая уже произошла. Сейчас мы точно знаем, кто выиграл и кто проиграл, а потому размышления об иных итогах остаются просто предположениями (и потому требуют условного наклонения). Но если мы представим себя рассуждающими об игре в то время, когда она ещё не состоялась ("взглянем на ситуацию перед матчем"), то исход игры нам не будет известен, и потому мы сможем размышлять о вариантах в изъявительном наклонении.

Вы, видимо, именно так меня и поняли  , но Ваши перефразировки несут дополнительное значение: выражение полной уверенности в правильности своих рассуждений. В частности, вторая из них может пригодиться в качестве тезиса, если Вы спорите с кем-либо, кто оценивал бы турнирные перспективы "Милана" в случае поражения резко отрицательно.


wheelrunner said:


> А есть и контексты, где разница была бы виднее?


Да, есть. Правда, придумать их не так легко  . Но вот следующее: "В случае обнаружения пропажи ему следовало остерегаться случайных обмолвок". Здесь добавление частицы "бы" резко изменяет смысл фразы. Сама по себе фраза обозначает своего рода "рекомендацию к действию", адресованную, видимо, к вору. Добавив "бы", получаем фразу, обозначающую "рекомендацию к действию", которая, скорее всего, была не выполнена.

В примерах из тех статей мы не видим рекомендаций командам. Просто обсуждаются недавно минувшие события.

Все рассуждения выше относятся к несовершенным глаголам. В случае с совершенными глаголами ситуация совсем другая, мы не можем мысленно заглянуть в прошлое и посмотреть на положение дел перед событием. Например: "в случае более успешной игры 'Вильярреал' продолжил бы выступление в еврокубках". Мы не можем здесь убрать "бы", потому что мы совершенно точно знаем, что "Вильярреал" не смог набрать ни одного очка. А вот ещё пример, обратный: "в положении, когда полузащита не могла организовать мало-мальски сносной атаки, 'Зениту' удалось отстоять нулевую ничью с 'Порту' и пробиться в весеннюю стадию Лиги Чемпионов". Здесь "бы" звучало бы очень странно и создавало бы совсем другой смысл -- будто на самом деле полузащита "Зенита" в том матче блистала, и именно поэтому "Зенит" пролетел мимо Лиги Чемпионов. Нонсенс.


----------



## wheelrunner

> Why paraphrase?


Because when you try and translate the sentence back into English the tenses don't seem to match. Until yesterday I had never come across this use of the imperfective past (looking forward from a point in the past to something which has already happened) before and so I would have assumed that only оставались бы  and останется were possible. I admit that paraphrasing didn't seem to help much in this case but I was struggling to get my head round it and anything is worth a try I think. Things are a lot clearer now however. spasibo vsem. 




			
				Explorer41 said:
			
		

> .......А вот ещё пример, обратный: "в положении, когда полузащита не могла  организовать мало-мальски сносной атаки, 'Зениту' удалось отстоять  нулевую ничью с 'Порту' и пробиться в весеннюю стадию Лиги Чемпионов".  Здесь "бы" звучало бы очень странно и создавало бы совсем другой смысл  -- будто на самом деле полузащита "Зенита" в том матче блистала, и  именно поэтому "Зенит" пролетел мимо Лиги Чемпионов. Нонсенс.



Спасибо за все изъяснения. Could I just ask one question about the final example (Porto-Zenit)? Would we need to change не могла to не могла бы here or would  "в положении, когда полузащита *не могла*  организовать мало-мальски  сносной атаки, 'Зениту' *удалось бы* отстоять  нулевую ничью с 'Порту' и  пробиться в весеннюю стадию Лиги Чемпионов" also make sense.


Similarly, what if we were to change «даже в случае неудачи» in the original sentence to «даже когда милан .....» Which tense(s) should/could we use?

 Они у чемпионов оставались вполне себе оптимистичными даже в случае когда милан *проигрывал/проирывает/проиграет/будет проигрывать/проигрывал бы.  ??*


----------



## Explorer41

wheelrunner said:


> Спасибо за все изъяснения. Could I just ask one question about the final example (Porto-Zenit)? Would we need to change не могла to не могла бы here or would  "в положении, когда полузащита *не могла*  организовать мало-мальски  сносной атаки, 'Зениту' *удалось бы* отстоять  нулевую ничью с 'Порту' и  пробиться в весеннюю стадию Лиги Чемпионов" also make sense.


Oh, excuse me, I was ambiguous. As I talked about perfective verbs, I meant exactly the change you presented -- where "бы" is placed after the perfective verb "удалось". The resulting phrase makes sense, but the sense is different, it implies that Zenit did not manage to make a draw. In some contexts the sense would be very strange, as I said in my post above.

The addition of "бы" to "не могла" is superfluous and does not sound good. It does not affect meanings.


wheelrunner said:


> Similarly, what if we were to change «даже в случае неудачи» in the original sentence to «даже когда милан .....» Which tense(s) should/could we use?
> 
> Они у чемпионов оставались вполне себе оптимистичными даже в случае когда милан *проигрывал/проирывает/проиграет/будет проигрывать/проигрывал бы.  ??*


"когда" does not fit here, it makes a different phrase with a different meaning (exactly temporal meaning). "если" fits. "Если же 'Милан' в том матче проигрывал, у него всё равно оставались /бы/ шансы на победу" -- the usage of "бы" is the same as what we discussed in the beginning. Also, it does not sound good to me.

We can put it so as well: "Даже если бы 'Милан' в том матче проигрывал, у него оставались бы шансы на победу". (by the way, here a perfective verb "проиграть" could be used as well). In this case "бы" after "оставались" is necessary.


----------



## Syline

wheelrunner said:


> Because when you try and translate the sentence back into English the tenses don't seem to match.


When translating you should convey the meaning, not grammatical forms. There are a lot of cases when English and Russian verb tenses, moods and aspects don't match. In your particular example, at the end of the day: оставались *=* оставались бы *=* остались бы.   



wheelrunner said:


> Similarly, what if we were to change «даже в случае неудачи» in the original sentence to «даже когда милан .....» Which tense(s) should/could we use?
> 
> Они у чемпионов оставались вполне себе оптимистичными даже в случае когда милан *проигрывал/проирывает/проиграет/будет проигрывать/проигрывал бы.  ??*


Они у чемпионов оставались вполне себе оптимистичными даже в случае, если "Милан" проигрывал.

Equableness(?) of grammatical forms is required.


----------



## wheelrunner

Спасибо!



			
				Syline said:
			
		

> Equableness(?) of grammatical forms is required.


_Concordance des temps_ I think that's called. That's what I meant when I said the tenses weren't matching in my "translations".


----------



## Explorer41

Syline (sorry, can't citate at this time), are you sure commas are at right places? I'd put them so: "они у чемпионов оставались вполне себе оптимистическим даже в случае, если Милан проигрывал". Does it seem right to you? Also, I could insert "бы" after "оставались" as well: "они у чемпионов оставались бы вполне себе оптимистическими даже в случае, если Милан проигрывал". Except for the second entry of the word "Milan" looks strange: it somewhat makes think that Milan are not the champions of Italy, whereas the original variant of the sentence states otherwise.


----------



## Syline

wheelrunner said:


> _Concordance des temps_ I think that's called. That's what I meant when I said the tenses weren't matching in my "translations".


No, I don't mean согласование времен (sequence of tenses) (btw, why did you write it in French? ). Sequence of tenses is subject to strict grammatical rules. What I mean is единообразие (maybe, uniformity?) грамматических форм, which is required stylistically.


----------



## Syline

Explorer41 said:


> Syline (sorry, can't citate at this time), are you sure commas are at right places? I'd put them so: "они у чемпионов оставались вполне себе оптимистическим даже в случае, если Милан проигрывал". Does it seem right to you?


I think your comma is in the right place because of word "даже" before the complex conjunction "в случае если". I'll correct my post.  



Explorer41 said:


> Also, I could insert "бы" after "оставались" as well: "они у чемпионов оставались бы вполне себе оптимистическими даже в случае, если Милан проигрывал". Except for the second entry of the word "Milan" looks strange: it somewhat makes think that Milan are not the champions of Italy, whereas the original variant of the sentence states otherwise.


И все-таки не нравится мне стилистический разнобой.


----------



## Explorer41

Мне тоже не нравится. Но надо сказать, что эта фраза мне не слишком по душе, даже если не ставить "бы", -- оригинальная версия всё равно лучше. Вопрос встал относительно грамматической допустимости  ||||||| Что касается французского,  то просто Ваше слово "equableness" чем-то напоминает французский язык (не могу понять, чем).


----------



## Syline

*Explorer41,
*


> Except for the second entry of the word "Milan" looks strange: it somewhat makes think that Milan are not the champions of Italy, whereas the original variant of the sentence states otherwise.


А если смотреть на контекст в целом, все равно сохраняется двусмысленность?  

"Милану" поражение в дерби не сулило серьезных бед. Разумеется, речь исключительно о турнирных перспективах. Они у чемпионов оставались вполне себе оптимистичными даже в случае, если "Милан" проигрывал.


----------



## Syline

explorer41 said:


> Но надо сказать, что эта фраза мне не слишком по душе, даже если не ставить "бы", -- оригинальная версия всё равно лучше.


Так это-то понятно, мне тоже больше нравится оригинал без всяких двусмысленностей 



explorer41 said:


> Что касается французского,  то просто Ваше слово "equableness" чем-то напоминает французский язык (не могу понять, чем).


Оно явно французкого происхождения. Просто написала то, что первое в словаре попалось. :d


----------



## Explorer41

#15: А, да, Вы правы. Хотя выражение "в случае неудачи" из оригинального варианта звучит всё равно лучше. Короче и нет ненужных повторений (два раза слово "Милан").


----------

